# Hard Day At The Course, Try This :)



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Did have had a rough day on the course, constantly slicing your drives? Then you might want to show those golf balls some retaliation when you get home!  
YouTube - Will It Blend? - Golf Balls


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow must try that sometime but the main thing is...how the hell didnt that blender brake?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Police said:


> Wow must try that sometime but the main thing is...how the hell didnt that blender brake?



Hmmmmmmmmmm did you not see the words "DO NO TRY THIS AT HOME" during the video clip? :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup i did but i still dont see how the blender didnt break under the strain


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

he seemed a bit calm. if it was me i would be hiding somewhere


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Super Strenght, Heavy Duty Blender :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

must get one of those


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to admit having been tempted to do something like that. I wonder if you can blend a putter?


----------



## redcoat (Nov 15, 2006)

Its funny that people actually think of doing things like this.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

YouTube - Nike Golf: Juice - lava lamp

watch it, its good


----------

